# Best Airline for Trip to Seattle?



## Carol C (Jan 17, 2006)

I live in Atlanta which is an AirTran/Delta market. Airfare to/from SeaTac is sky high. Any suggestions of some airlines I may be overlooking for sales from here to Seattle? Any emailings I should sign up for besides the obvious biggies like Travelocity? Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 17, 2006)

I have found Orbitz to be by far the best site to check air fares.  Orbitz uses fare data from all of the major airlines.  Southwest is the most significant airline that is not aggregated on Orbitz.

Orbitz includes a flexible dates option that is great for identifying the travel days that have the best fares.  I usually use Orbitz to find the flights I want, then book flights at the airline web site to avoid the Orbitz service fee.  Sometimes the airline web site offers a fare that is lower than the Orbitz fare - particularly when the airline offers an added discount over published fares for an online booking.

I have also had two occasions in which Orbitz offered me a significantly lower fare than was offered by the airline itself or at other sites such as Expedia and Travelocity.

In one case, Orbitz offered me a fare (~$100 lower) that the airline showed as sold out.  I  booked on Orbitz and got the lower fare.  On another occasion, Orbitz offered me a routing from RDU to SEA on American Airlines that American Airlines did not even offer on their site.  The Orbitz fare took advantage of a fare special between La Guardia and Seattle and involved 3-hour layover at La Guardia, but the fare was about $200 cheaper.


----------



## nkosi278 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've no idea about comparative prices, but you should also look at www.frontierairlines.com
nkosi


----------



## camachinist (Jan 18, 2006)

Carol C said:
			
		

> I live in Atlanta which is an AirTran/Delta market. Airfare to/from SeaTac is sky high. Any suggestions of some airlines I may be overlooking for sales from here to Seattle? Any emailings I should sign up for besides the obvious biggies like Travelocity? Thanks in advance for any tips!


 What dates and please define "sky high"...

On DL, there's a fare out for summer...


```
U14M3NBV 	DL 	U 	Round-Trip 	338.00 (USD) 	05/25/06 	09/06/06
```

exclusive of taxes and fees...

Most airlines are par on this routing. That leaves the door open for someone to drop. Try Kayak's "buzz" service...

Pat


----------



## Carol C (Jan 18, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> What dates and please define "sky high"...
> 
> On DL, there's a fare out for summer...
> 
> ...



Could you please explain this to me in English?


----------



## camachinist (Jan 18, 2006)

Carol C said:
			
		

> Could you please explain this to me in English?


 Delta has a fare out starting with flights on May 25th, using fare basis U14M3NBV, booking into U class (economy) of 338.00, exclusive of taxes and fees. Other carriers operating out of ATL (Atlanta) have similar fares right now, so their is a strong possibility of downward movement as one or more decide to try for some summer market share, as leisure travelers are very price-conscious. I expect it from a carrier other than Delta, but they might match.

Kayak has a "buzz" service which sends out daily e-mails with pricing on selected routings. It might be something you hadn't heard of prior, as most folks know about Travelocity, Orbitz, Expedia, Sidestep, etc....

Hope that helps!

Pat


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 20, 2006)

If Southwest airlines fly's out of Atlanta, you might want to check their web site. Their flights are not available through Travelocity, Expedia or Orbitz. Only directly through the SWA's web site. Try http://www.iflyswa.com

Edit: Nevermind, I just checked SWA's sight and it appears they don't fly to Atlanta. Guess I should have figured that since Airtran has a hub there. You might try Airtran's own web site to see if they fly to Seatac. I've found better prices goind directly to Airtran than on other travel websites.

If you want to drive, SWA does fly out of Jacksonville or Birmingham. Seem's like a long way to go to save a couple of bucks on airfare though.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you check the Clark Howard web site, he has the best deals for flights out of Atlanta.  www.clarkhoward.com  It isn't helpful for anywhere else but Atlanta but should help you.


----------

